# Catfish Nuggets in My #360



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2020)

*Catfish Nuggets in My #360*​


I got a Craving for some Catfish, so I added a big bag of Catfish Nuggets to my Curb-side Pick-up order from Giant Food Market.

Then I got My Breading Machine out (AKA Mrs Bear), and had her Bread all the pieces, except one.
I put all those pieces in one Crisper Basket, and a bunch of Frozen Steak Fries in another basket.
Then I set the #360 on “Roast” @ 390° for 30 minutes, with the Fan On.
I checked at 20 minutes, and they weren’t quite done, so I took them to 24 minutes & all were Done.
So I plated all the Catty Pieces & the Fries, along with some Kraft Sandwich Spread as Tartar Sauce.

They were all Great, except the one piece that wasn’t Breaded. 
I'll be sticking to Breading my Fish in the #360.
Not Breading is Great for Chicken Parts, but not for Fish!!

This was an enjoyable Meal for The Bear.


Bear


My Breading Machine in action!!







All Breaded except one piece, for a test:






A Basket of Frozen Steak Fries too:






Fish over Fries, set @ 390°, in my #360 Air Fryer:






Done at 24 Minutes:






Bear's Supper, with Kraft Sandwich Spread used as Tartar Sauce. Been using that with Fried Fish & Fried Shrimp for at least 60 years.......... (With Flash)






Another Angle of Same: ............(Without Flash)


----------



## tag0401 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great Bear, love some good catfish!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice job on that catfish bear!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 24, 2020)

I love fried cat fish. Looks great.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great Bear. The 360 is gonna be my next purchase. Can get rid of several counter clutters with it from what I‘ve read. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 24, 2020)

That looks fantastic Bear, I loves me some fried fish, Like! I like to make my own saw-say-do-tar-tar, cheap and easy, like a girl I used to know! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice I could pull my chair up to that. Large looking pieces to call nuggets but that would be ok with me. Yup you got me using sandwich spread a few years ago.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 24, 2020)

Good looking stuff bear. I do love catfish. Add some fries and I'm a happy camper for sure. That 360 seems to have been a Godsend for you sir. You manage to make all sorts of stuff in that thing and it all looks good. I just need to find one of those breading machines. Looked on Amazon and Ebay...nothing. Maybe you got the last of the good ones   

Robert


----------



## normanaj (Aug 24, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice! That air fryer looks like it means business!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks mighty fine bear!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great Bear! Now I'm hungry for fish,  gonna have to put that on the menu soon 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks great John! Your breading machine is top notch as well! Hard to beat some good catfish.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks fantastic Bear!! I do love catfish.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks good as usual . That's a meal that you just keep eating 'til it's all gone . 
Nice job . 
Is the breading machine also the  clean cycle on the 360 ? 
Mine is no longer that clean .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Looks great Bear, love some good catfish!!



Thank You Adam!!

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Nice job on that catfish bear!



Thanks Jake!!
Yours looked Better, but mine was Easier. 

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 24, 2020)

you watch late night tv to get the Emeril 360..... I got one too ....hahahah...looking good brother..

HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2020)

kruizer said:


> I love fried cat fish. Looks great.



Thank You Kruizer!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




JLeonard said:


> Looks great Bear. The 360 is gonna be my next purchase. Can get rid of several counter clutters with it from what I‘ve read.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
It will do a lot of things, but I kinda only use it as a Special Toaster Oven.
Makes Awesome Chicken, Fish, Fries, and a lot of other stuff.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks fantastic Bear, I loves me some fried fish, Like! I like to make my own saw-say-do-tar-tar, cheap and easy, like a girl I used to know! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I think I knew her!!

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Nice I could pull my chair up to that. Large looking pieces to call nuggets but that would be ok with me. Yup you got me using sandwich spread a few years ago.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Yup, Tartar Sauce is still the best use for Kraft Sandwich Spread.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Good looking stuff bear. I do love catfish. Add some fries and I'm a happy camper for sure. That 360 seems to have been a Godsend for you sir. You manage to make all sorts of stuff in that thing and it all looks good. I just need to find one of those breading machines. Looked on Amazon and Ebay...nothing. Maybe you got the last of the good ones
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert !!!
These Breading Machines are hard to find. You have to look in the Antique Section.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Excellent!




Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Nice! That air fryer looks like it means business!



Thank You Smkryng!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Looks mighty fine bear!



Thank You Jim!!
I got something wrong with my #360;
A few cooks ago the lights in the control panel started not coming on.
Then I give it a couple light taps & they come on & stay on.
"Loose Wire??"
"Dangerous to use??"
I'm keeping an eye on it when it's plugged in.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Smkryng!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear
> ...


ya just need a bigger hammer  , plus keep your eye on it don't need any accidents!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> These Breading Machines are hard to find. You have to look in the Antique Section.
> And Thanks for the Like.



You better not let mama bear read this one or you'll lose your breading machine real quick like. 
 Looks real good John, our new oven also has the ability to air fry and be a convection oven. I'll have to try these out this winter.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Bear! Now I'm hungry for fish,  gonna have to put that on the menu soon
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks great John! Your breading machine is top notch as well! Hard to beat some good catfish.



Thank You too, John!!
Yup, She still works pretty good!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Bear!! I do love catfish.




Thank You Jcam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 26, 2020)

"These Breading Machines are hard to find. You have to look in the Antique Section."

The new ones dont work as well as the older ones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good as usual . That's a meal that you just keep eating 'til it's all gone .
> Nice job .
> Is the breading machine also the  clean cycle on the 360 ?
> Mine is no longer that clean .




Thanks Rich!!
Yes that Breading machine does all kinds of Stuff in the Kitchen!!
A regular Work-horse of the Appliance world.
Couldn't do without it !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> you watch late night tv to get the Emeril 360..... I got one too ....hahahah...looking good brother..
> 
> HT




Thank You HT !!
LOL---My DVR watches late at night. I watch the next day.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> You better not let mama bear read this one or you'll lose your breading machine real quick like.
> Looks real good John, our new oven also has the ability to air fry and be a convection oven. I'll have to try these out this winter.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!  
LOL----This Breading Machine comes with a Sense of Humor too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> "These Breading Machines are hard to find. You have to look in the Antique Section."
> 
> The new ones dont work as well as the older ones.



Exactly!!
Some of the New Ones look Pretty good, but they just don't hold up!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

Just4SmokinGrillin
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2020)

crazymoon
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks great, Bear! Big like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2020)

disco said:


> Looks great, Bear! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2020)

Hawging It
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

